# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Hymenocera picta

## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Bruno JR Silva

É de facto um animal fabuloso.
Espero que tenhas toneladas de asterinas, senão em menos de nada ele morre à fome.
Lembra-te que também não podes ter outro tipo de estrelas, senão...  :Smile:

----------

